# >> Blue, Green, and some CLUB<<



## mreichert (May 6, 2008)

It was a gloomy day outside, so the pictures aren't very vibrant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  You could really see the blue and green in real life! 

Here's the video tut if you're interested:http://www.makeupgeek.com/tutorials/...lue-and-green/

Have a great week everyone!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
























_Face:_

 Studio Fix Fluid Foundation 
 Bare Escentuals Mineral Veil 
 Emote blush 
 Nars Orgasm blush 
 Cream Color Base in “pearl” 
 Fix+ 
_Eyes:_

 Painterly paint pot 
 Bitter e/s 
 Surreal e/s 
 Club e/s 
 Juxt e/s 
 Provence pigment 
 Urban Decay 24/7 eyeliner in “zero” 
 Clinique High Definition mascara 
_Lips:_

 Fleshpot lipstick 
 Sock Hop lipgloss


----------



## yummy411 (May 6, 2008)

great use of blues and greens.. pretty as always!


----------



## mebabygirl86 (May 6, 2008)

i likey
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



very nice...


----------



## Divinity (May 6, 2008)

Very pretty


----------



## Hilly (May 6, 2008)

pretty look!


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (May 6, 2008)

Great look! And I love your tuts! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ilovegreen (May 6, 2008)

fab look


----------



## smellyocheese (May 6, 2008)

very pretty! u look adorable


----------



## GlamYOURUs (May 6, 2008)

Pretty!


----------



## n_c (May 6, 2008)

Pretty! i like the greeeeens!


----------



## MACATTAK (May 6, 2008)

Really pretty!


----------



## kattybadatty (May 6, 2008)

wow this looks AMAZING on you! great job on the color combo - and i love those earrings! adorable !


----------



## RobinG (May 6, 2008)

I love your creations. Nothing more needs to be said other then I cant wait for your next one.


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (May 6, 2008)

*~*Very pretty!!*~*


----------



## Moonspell (May 6, 2008)

Gorgeous as always!


----------



## uh_oh_disco (May 6, 2008)

Super pretty; green looks so lovely and fresh on you!


----------



## Caramel_QT (May 6, 2008)

LOVE it. You are so pretty!


----------



## MAC_mallory (May 6, 2008)

ooh. this is soo pretty. I really like it.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 6, 2008)

You are just so very gorgeous!


----------



## ashleydenise (May 6, 2008)

i really like this, brights look good on you!!

and lol, you and your CLUB! lol


----------



## fondasaurusrex (May 6, 2008)

I really like it ! I also really like your tutorials !


----------



## nikki (May 6, 2008)

Very pretty!!


----------



## vcanady (May 6, 2008)

This lip combo looks great on you!!!


----------



## mreichert (May 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashleydenise* 

 
_i really like this, brights look good on you!!

and lol, you and your CLUB! lol_

 
Yep- I LOVE my club


----------



## Briar (May 6, 2008)

Great colors, so fun and vibrant.


----------



## coachkitten (May 7, 2008)

You are so pretty!  Great job!


----------



## sofabean (May 7, 2008)

ooh really nice color combos!


----------



## mzKEL_RENEE (May 7, 2008)

beautiful..


----------



## iamadreamer (May 7, 2008)

Beautiful as always!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Schoko-Addict (May 7, 2008)

Beautiful, I love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great combo of Blue & Green and very well done!


----------



## AppleDiva (May 7, 2008)

Very pretty!!


----------



## deathcabber (May 7, 2008)

*bows down* you are awesome!!!!


----------



## missmissa (May 7, 2008)

that's really beautiful great fotd [:


----------



## zerin (May 7, 2008)

love this look


----------



## Esperanza (May 11, 2008)

I just saw your tutorial on your website, I liked it a lot!! Now I want to get Bitter & Juxt!! Great job here


----------



## Jade1012 (May 11, 2008)

LOL.. you're title is alot like mine... Yanked out of California and thrown into Iowa... but I bet you have a MAC store ALOT closer to you than I do  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Closest ones to me are at the Mall of America and various ones in Chicago.
Great look.. Can't wait to try it tomorrow at work.


----------



## Rennah (May 12, 2008)

You look beautiful!

I love the GREEN!


----------



## Maktgalena (May 12, 2008)

Great choice of colours! They mixed very well and look really nice on you


----------



## puncturedskirt (May 12, 2008)

Nice......


----------



## Rennah (May 12, 2008)

BTW you have a beautiful smile!

Could you indicate where you used each color on your eyes please?


----------



## mreichert (May 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rennah* 

 
_BTW you have a beautiful smile!

Could you indicate where you used each color on your eyes please? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Here's the video tut link:
YouTube - MAC Makeup Tutorial #3: Funky Blue and Green






  That'll help more than me trying to type it out...


----------



## Sanayhs (May 12, 2008)

Really pretty! I like it.


----------



## Rennah (May 12, 2008)

awesome, thanks!


----------

